#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Αντισκωριακές και πυράντοχες βαφές μεταλλικών κατασκευών

## Γιάννης Γ

Επειδή είστε πολλοί (και πολύ) μεταλλάδες ,θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για το πώς  αντιμετωπίζετε το θέμα.


Σε τι είδους κατασκευές εφαρμόζετε γαλβάνισμα στις διατομές?Αν όχι,2 στρώσεις αντισκωριακης βαφής αρκούν?


   Ψάχνοντας λίγο στο διαδίκτυο, ανακάλυψα την επένδυση χαλύβδινων υποστυλωμάτων και δοκών με ειδικές πλάκες , ή αλλιώς column and beam claddings.http://www.fire-protection.gr/promat..._steelwork.pdf
 Έχουν εφαρμογή στην Ελλάδα ή αφορούν σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις?

----------


## palex

To γαλβάνισμα δεν έχει σχέση με τις λοιπές βαφές.
Σπανια εφαρμόζεται, όταν υπάρχουν εξαιρετικά δυσμενεις συνθήκες.
Περιπτώσεις εφαρμογής που εχω δεί είναι και οι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί ίστοι, που περα απο το βάψιμο σε ασπρο- κοκκινο χρώμα που επιβαλλεται από την ΥΠΑ είναι και γαλβανισμένες.
Επίσης περιφράξης τύπου Asco, γαλβανίζονται.
Επίσης αλλο η αντισκωριακή στρώση και αλλο ή πυράντοχη βαφή.
Για τι είδους εφαρμογή ενδιαφέρεσαι Γιαννη;

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Κατ' αρχήν, σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.Πιο πολύ διερεύνηση κάνω,γιατί μου δημιουργήθηκαν κάποιες απορίες απο κατασκευές που έχω δει.
    Στην πράξη,μια κατοικία απο μεταλλικό σκελετό,θα έχει τις ίδιες βαφές μ ένα εξωτερικό κλιμακοστάσιο (διαφυγής) ή μ ένα κύριο κλιμακοστάσιο?
    Υπάρχουν κάποιες απαιτήσεις για το καθένα προφανώς.Το μόνο που έχω βρει είναι αυτό απο τα Πρότυπα Τεύχη για Περιφερειακά Έργα-Τέυχη Δημοπράτησης-Γενική Τεχνική Συγγραφή Υποχρεώσεων-*Σιδηρές Κατασκευές* όπου αναφέρεται:

*360.3.8 Αντιδιαβρωτική Προστασία*

  (α)      Η αντιδιαβρωτική προστασία στοιχείων από δομικό χάλυβα επιτυγχάνεται με τις ακόλουθες μεθόδους:
  -Κατάλληλα επιχρίσματα (βαφές), σε μία ή περισσότερες στρώσεις
  -Γαλβάνισμα
  Τα περισσότερα στοιχεία από δομικό χάλυβα είναι βαμμένα από το εργοστάσιο. Εφόσον η εν λόγω προστασία δεν επαρκεί, τότε προδιαγράφεται στην οικεία μελέτη η κατάλληλη πρόσθετη αντιδιαβρωτική προστασία (επιχρίσματα και/ή γαλβάνισμα), ανάλογα με τις επικρατούσες συνθήκες περιβάλλοντος στον τόπο του έργου και τον αριθμό των ετών μέχρι την πρώτη συντήρηση.
  (β)      Γενικά για την κατασκευή και τον έλεγχο της αντιδιαβρωτικής προστασίας έχουν εφαρμογή τα πρότυπα του πίνακα 360.3–1. Τα πρότυπα για τις βαφές αντιδιαβρωτικής προστασίας αναφέρονται στο άρθρο 400 «Χρωματισμοί».
*Πίνακας 360.3 – 1: Προδιαγραφές αντιδιαβρωτικής προστασία
*
1.Αντιδιαβρωτική προστασία μεταλλικών κατασκευών με   επιχρίσματα*   DIN EN ISO 12944-4 έως DIN EN ISO 12944-8* 
2.Αντιδιαβρωτική προστασία με επιχρίσματα και μανδύες για   φέροντα δομικά μεταλλικά στοιχεία με λεπτότοιχες διατομές*          DIN 55928-8* 

3.Προετοιμασία των επιφανειών μεταλλικών δομικών στοιχείων   για γαλβάνισμα εν θερμώ*         DIN 8567* 

4.Αντιδιαβρωτική προστασία μεταλλικών κατασκευών με   γαλβάνισμα εν θερμώ – Ψευδάργυρος, αλουμίνιο και κράματα αυτών*      DIN EN 22063* 


  (γ)      Η αντιδιαβρωτική προστασία των σιδηρών κατασκευών με γαλβάνισμα εν θερμώ γίνεται σε εργαστήριο εγκεκριμένο από την Υπηρεσία.
  (δ)      Πρέπει να λαμβάνονται μέτρα ώστε να αποφεύγονται οι παραμορφώσεις που ενδεχόμενα προκαλούνται από το γαλβάνισμα εν θερμώ. Πριν από την ανάθεση του γαλβανίσματος σε εργοστάσιο, ή πριν την εκτέλεση του γαλβανίσματος σε δική του βιομηχανική εγκατάσταση, ο Ανάδοχος είναι υποχρεωμένος να ζητήσει την έγγραφη έγκριση της Υπηρεσίας. Η Υπηρεσία επισκέπτεται τις εγκαταστάσεις γαλβανίσματος, προκειμένου να μορφώσει γνώμη αν τηρούνται οι παραπάνω απαιτήσεις.
  (ε)      Εφιστάται η προσοχή για τη δυσκολία γαλβανίσματος χαλύβων με περιεκτικότητα σε πυρίτιο μεγαλύτερη από 0,04%.
  (στ)    Το γαλβάνισμα των επιμηκών ράβδων γίνεται υποχρεωτικά σε κατακόρυφα γαλβανιστήρια. Επιμήκεις ράβδοι είναι ενδεικτικά οι ακόλουθες:
  -Ιστοί ηλεκτροφωτισμού
  -Αυλακωτή λαμαρίνα στηθαίων ασφαλείας και ορθοστατών στηθαίων ασφαλείας
  -Επιμήκεις ράβδοι στηθαίων τεχνικών έργων
  -Σιδηροσωλήνες (για χειρολισθήρες στηθαίων, κιγκλιδώματα ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη χρήση).
  (ζ)      Πριν από την επιψευδαργύρωση (γαλβάνισμα), όλες οι επιφάνειες και οι περιοχές των συγκολλήσεων καθαρίζονται από ίχνη οξειδώσεων, λιπαρές ουσίες, κατάλοιπα των συγκολλήσεων, ή άλλες επιβλαβείς ουσίες.
  (η)      Τα στοιχεία που συνδέονται με κοχλίες γαλβανίζονται πριν τη σύνδεση τους, οι δε αιχμές εφαπτόμενων επιφανειών σε αρμούς συγκολλήσεων, συγκολλούνται μέχρι την τέλεια σφράγιση του αρμού. 
  (θ)   Γαλβανισμένες προς χρωματισμό επιφάνειες δεν υφίστανται καμιά χημική επεξεργασία.
  (ι)       Τα ενσωματούμενα μεταλλικά ελάσματα, που φέρουν συγκολλητούς πύρους  ή ράβδους αγκυρώσεων, γαλβανίζονται μετά από την συγκόλληση τους.
  (ια)     Σε περίπτωση χρησιμοποίησης επιχρίσματος (βαφής) για αντιπυρική προστασία, αυτό (υλικά και κατασκευή) πρέπει να προδιαγράφεται στην οικεία μελέτη και θα χρησιμοποιείται μόνο μετά από γραπτή εντολή της Υπηρεσίας. Η εν λόγω αντιπυρική προστασία πρέπει να επισημαίνεται και δεν επιτρέπεται να τοποθετούνται επί αυτής άλλα πρόσθετα επιχρίσματα.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Αναγκάζομαι να ξαναποστάρω, ώστε να ενημερωθείτε.Βρήκα επίσης και το επισυναπτόμενο (http://ifile.it/qweob8m/%CE%A4%CE%A3...0%CE%93-17.doc) , το οποίο είναι πιο περιεκτικό ως προς την αντιδιαβρωτική προστασία, όπου είναι συνάρτηση των τοπικών συνθηκων έκθεσης και ατμοσφαιρικών συνθηκών και ανάλογα προς τον τυπικό χρόνο μέχρι την πρώτη συντήρηση. 

Πηγή http://www.hellaskps.gr/min_requirements/html/PE1.htm

----------

